# Huisache (Acacia sp.) root ball slabbed



## David Hill (May 11, 2014)

Finally got around to processing the Huisache root burl that I'd collected a little while back. Not saying it was especially hard, but took 2 good chains.
First slab is ~ 2.5 in. thick, 2nd is 4-5 in thick, third is 2-5 in thick. Sorry for shade in pics--- but it's HOT here. 20 in. Saw in pics for scale. Really like the grain patterns.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## SDB777 (May 11, 2014)

Wish we could see a 'close-up' of the grain pattern.

Looks to be a 'flavorful' piece of root, lots of color still or is it 'fading' as time goes by? Checking from moisture wicking?




Scott (roots are hard on chains from dirt) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 11, 2014)

Ok, I moved it inside-- good chance of rain (whatever that is) over next few days. Splashed it with some DNA. 
Not much checking, lots of character due to the way it grows.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## RayBell (May 11, 2014)

That is a beautiful slab of wood David. What are you going to make from it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 11, 2014)

Well--- I think from the thinner slab perhaps a couple of small platters/plates or Lazy Susans. Heck may even cut some pen/other blanks and sell'em---ya neverknow. The thicker blanks will be bowls, etc--the graining in this wood is really nice and the orange hues are different.


----------

